# Windows7 Wireless issue



## TheMailMan78 (May 8, 2009)

Well I took the dive and installed windows7 x64. Now my wireless doesnt work. It picks up the network and connects but will not let me get on the web. I get the following error.



> wireless network connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration



Now all my computer is set to obtain the IP automatically and my Mac connects just fine. What the hell do I do? This happen in Vista 64 but one of my two routers worked. Neither work now.

On a side note I cracked my laptops LCD trying to reset my router. Damn thing fell off the shelf and landed smack dab on my Apple.


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2009)

it likely means the security settings are wrong.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> it likely means the security settings are wrong.



Wrong where? My computer or the router? I ask because I reset the router to default tons of times already.


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Wrong where? My computer or the router? I ask because I reset the router to default tons of times already.



if you reset the router, then any settings will have been lost. read teh routers documentation to find out its default wireless settings, including security type and passkey.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if you reset the router, then any settings will have been lost. read teh routers documentation to find out its default wireless settings, including security type and passkey.



I did all that. No matter what I end up with the same error. Could it be the wireless card is incompatible with Vista/Windows7?


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I did all that. No matter what I end up with the same error. Could it be the wireless card is incompatible with Vista/Windows7?



if the drivers have installed, its compatible.

You can try looking for newer drivers.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 8, 2009)

Mussels said:


> if the drivers have installed, its compatible.
> 
> You can try looking for newer drivers.


I would......if I could connect!


----------



## Mussels (May 8, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I would......if I could connect!



use an ethernet cable or another machine.


----------



## Ryo129 (May 8, 2009)

Try manually setting your IP address in adapter settings (its in the Network and sharing center) if you don't know what to set it to check the ip of your other computers


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 8, 2009)

Ryo129 said:


> Try manually setting your IP address in adapter settings (its in the Network and sharing center) if you don't know what to set it to check the ip of your other computers



Off topic we have the same mobo. Did you ever get the S3 sleep to work correctly?

Anyway Ill try your suggestion tonight.


----------



## crtecha (May 8, 2009)

What is the model of the wireless adapter??
When you installed win7 it might have installed a generic driver which could be messing with your wireless.

I would uninstall the driver and use a driver cleaner.
Then go to c:\windows\system32\drivers

There should be three .sys files
vwifibus.sys
vwififlt.sys
vwifimp.sys

rename those to .old and reboot reinstall your wireless drivers and you should be set.


Make sure you take ownership of those files otherwise it will error telling you you dont have permissions.

If it doesnt work then you just rename the files back.


----------



## Ryo129 (May 9, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Off topic we have the same mobo. Did you ever get the S3 sleep to work correctly?
> 
> Anyway Ill try your suggestion tonight.



I haven't tried it yet since i don't usually put my computer to sleep its either Folding or off but i can give it a go sometime this weekend and let you know how it goes


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 9, 2009)

crtecha said:


> What is the model of the wireless adapter??
> When you installed win7 it might have installed a generic driver which could be messing with your wireless.
> 
> I would uninstall the driver and use a driver cleaner.
> ...



Its a TRENDnet Link

I have a feeling its just not 64-bit compatible. Ill install a 32bit OS and report back.


----------



## Mussels (May 9, 2009)

That card uses the Marvell 88w8335 "Libertas" chipset. (according to some linux forum)

I'll try and find generic drivers from marvell.

Found two potential driver links.

http://www.zdnetasia.com/downloads/pc/swinfo/0,39043052,50002426r-39534682s,00.htm
http://drivers.soft5000.com/driver13309.html


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 10, 2009)

Thanks man. Anyway I fixed the problem. I was installing the latest drivers from the Trendnet website. Out of curiosity I tried the older driver that came on the CD and bam! Internet connection. I guess it was the newer drivers that were giving me the issue.


----------



## Mussels (May 10, 2009)

hah! easy fix then!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (May 11, 2009)

Mussels said:


> hah! easy fix then!



Easy fix that caused me a laptop lcd and hours of my time. I hate it when its so simple and I over look something. Its kinda like if you take apart a car trying to figure out why it wont start just to discover it was out of gas.


----------



## Mussels (May 11, 2009)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Easy fix that caused me a laptop lcd and hours of my time. I hate it when its so simple and I over look something. Its kinda like if you take apart a car trying to figure out why it wont start just to discover it was out of gas.



i have only done that once, with the car


----------



## wiak (May 11, 2009)

vista drivers work on 7 so 
am using ralink vista drivers on my ralink 11n usb adapter


----------

